# Looking for help with wood storage I can load from the outside and get from the inside. (pass thru)



## tlhfirelion (Jan 12, 2009)

I have this area about 3 feet wide right next to my hearth.  On the other side of that wall is the outside of course, and it's the backside of my house right next to my chase chimney.  My father has something like what I am looking to do in his garage.  He lifts this lid up on this wide box and loads the wood into it.  Then from the inside of their home next to their fireplace is a bench.  You lift that lid and there is the firewood.  This may be common to you vets here but this was new to me and I'm rather ashamed I didn't think of this sooner being as smart and humble as I am.  

So anyways, I like this idea and want to do this in my home to make it easy and since I have a long wide walkway on the back of mt house I can store about a cord of wood right next to where this box would be.  I need help with this pass thru though.  I know how to make it look nice inside, but I want to make sure I do a few things right.  

1)  Prevent Insects - I know there will be some getting in with the wood, but that aside, how can I really keep them there and not allow them into my house?  Some sort of a built in screen with the lids?  I will of course caulk all the seams.

2)  Insulation - To be honest I was going to use that canned foam on the inside and shave off the excess (like they do when they spray foam a house) as I think that will be easier and more durable that fiberglass and harder for critters to nest in.

3)  On the exterior lid, should I shingle the top to match the roof?  While about 75% of the exterior lid will be under the eave, I still want it to look professional.

4)  Will this add too or take away from the value of my home?  While I like the idea and really see it's value on me and the ease of use for my wife, I know not everyone will like the "hearty" lifestyle we use.  However, it is a good little wood stove and I think this option would really make it look like a user friendly "system" for a would be home buyer. What do you guys think?

Finally if anyone has done something like this, pics would really be great to help me see my vision.  I have some left over stone from my hearth that I was going to use to side the outside box so it will all match which I think is a good idea.

Thanks in advance for your guys feedback and have a great day!


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish my dad was as smart as yours, I lugged wood all the way around the house every night from the time I was six. A pass through wood box would have made a big difference in how much work and mess involved. Your Idea sounds good to me, I can't think of any different way to do it, and dressing it up to look like the rest of the house will help the resale value the most. 
Some sort of way to latch the doors for security and storm wind stopping would be a good idea.
Make sure you keep us posted and put up pictures!


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 13, 2009)

hummmmm I dunno if I would do that. Yeah it sounds convenient but why do you want to F up your house like that? I don't mean to be harsh but imo that's a real bad idea...you don't want to do that.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> I wish my dad was as smart as yours, I lugged wood all the way around the house every night from the time I was six. A pass through wood box would have made a big difference in how much work and mess involved. Your Idea sounds good to me, I can't think of any different way to do it, and dressing it up to look like the rest of the house will help the resale value the most.
> Some sort of way to latch the doors for security and storm wind stopping would be a good idea.
> Make sure you keep us posted and put up pictures!



Yeah well he waited till I was moved out to do this so I never got to benefit...well I do when I visit and he "lets" me load his woodbox.  lol  Latches, good idea man, never thought of that.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> hummmmm I dunno if I would do that. Yeah it sounds convenient but why do you want to F up your house like that? I don't mean to be harsh but imo that's a real bad idea...you don't want to do that.



I don't take it as harsh, but I'm curious why you think that I would be "f'ing" up my house by doing this.  Please elaborate.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a basement?  If so, all you need is a waiter.

http://www.wbfowler.com/en/about


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 13, 2009)

I once saw a set-up that had a bench type chase leading from the inside wood storage area to the outside.  The guy took the tires off the wheels of a little red wagon and with some cable and pulleys, he pulled it back and forth on top of some conduit he used for a track, inside of the chase. 
It was cheap, easy, efficient, and didn't "F" up his house.
Your welcome in advance.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you post a pic of both outside and inside, where you're going to make the hole. I don't see any problem with doing this at all, as long as it looks good.
I remember seing posts from a few different people who've done something like this.


----------



## Tudorman (Jan 13, 2009)

A guy at work is planning a new addition with a wood stove for his house, and I'm trying to convince him to do something similar. I would build a closet next to the stove that has two doors: an exterior outswing door on the back wall to load through and one on the inside to pull from.  I might also use an exterior door for the inside, because it is weather-stripped and bug-tight. Instead of drywall, I'd use plywood inside the closet, and maybe cut in two discreet screened vents, one low and one high for air circulation. A shelf or two would be helpful for organizing the splits (big ones on the bottom, smalls in the middle, a place for kindling, etc...). Load it up from the outside and wala! Perhaps a week or so's supply right next to the stove, dry and ready to burn, with no carrying it through the house.


----------



## cityevader (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it's a fabulous idea....but first thing to pop into my head is a friend of mine. She locks her car up tight when she gets out to fill her gas tank. She gets home and locks the doors. She goes out for the mail and locks her doors. She'd freak if there was an opening big enough for even a very small child to enter/exit.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 13, 2009)

cityevader said:
			
		

> I think it's a fabulous idea....but first thing to pop into my head is a friend of mine. She locks her car up tight when she gets out to fill her gas tank. She gets home and locks the doors. She goes out for the mail and locks her doors. She'd freak if there was an opening big enough for even a very small child to enter/exit.




Put a lot of locks on it.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 13, 2009)

*I don’t take it as harsh, but I’m curious why you think that I would be “f’ing” up my house by doing this.  Please elaborate. *

Firelion well for one thing you're cutting a hole in the house. So there's structural integrity issues that start percolating along with avoiding any electrical wires.

 OK so now there's a door sized hole running lengthwise along the floor. That will let in a lot of cold air. Because the wood box is so 'convenient' to use it'll be less likely to be cleaned out regularly so it may become a breeding ground for who knows what.

Of coarse there's personal security issues that may or may not be an issue. Your home up until recently use to be one of you biggest investments so you have to think what other home buyers will think.

Sure bringing wood in can be a hassle ...but those are some of the sacrifices we willing make for free radiant heat. Look for other hassles associated with wood handeling/burning and eliminate them to the point that you 'enjoy' stepping out in the winter. 

If you do follow through with this I sincerely wish you the best and look forward to reading how everything turns out.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 13, 2009)

[quote author="tlhfirelion" date="1231799608"]
1)  Prevent Insects - I know there will be some getting in with the wood, but that aside, how can I really keep them there and not allow them into my house?  Some sort of a built in screen with the lids?  I will of course caulk all the seams.

2)  Insulation - To be honest I was going to use that canned foam on the inside and shave off the excess (like they do when they spray foam a house) as I think that will be easier and more durable that fiberglass and harder for critters to nest in.

3)  On the exterior lid, should I shingle the top to match the roof?  While about 75% of the exterior lid will be under the eave, I still want it to look professional.

4)  Will this add too or take away from the value of my home?  While I like the idea and really see it's value on me and the ease of use for my wife, I know not everyone will like the "hearty" lifestyle we use.  However, it is a good little wood stove and I think this option would really make it look like a user friendly "system" for a would be home buyer. What do you guys think?

Finally if anyone has done something like this, pics would really be great to help me see my vision.  I have some left over stone from my hearth that I was going to use to side the outside box so it will all match which I think is a good idea.
quote]




1-  Knock the wood off and hope for the best.  Insects are a fact of life.
2- Insulation- If the box is outside, all you need to do is insulate the door and have a good weather seal around it.
3- Yes, if it needs protection from the weather, shinlge it.  Matching roof shingles would be a real nice touch.
4- I've viewed homes that were just completely remodeled by the homeowner.  Many of them looked like it and it may sell to some but made for twice the work for me.  The idea is sound!  It's been around forever.  Do a nice job and everyone will admire it.

Matching stone for the walls?  Sounds sweet.
I'd like a chance to admire it myself when your done.  Send pictures.
Someone on here has done something like you want and posted pictures but I don't know who or where.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

cityevader said:
			
		

> I think it's a fabulous idea....but first thing to pop into my head is a friend of mine. She locks her car up tight when she gets out to fill her gas tank. She gets home and locks the doors. She goes out for the mail and locks her doors. She'd freak if there was an opening big enough for even a very small child to enter/exit.



Woodford - Yes pics will show up in the next day or so.

City - I agree security will be paramount but this is not a large opening.  I honestly think someone will break a window and crawl in that way as opposed to cutting a lock then climbing down  over and up thru a very small opening.  You do make a very valid point, security is very important.  Thanks!


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> *I don’t take it as harsh, but I’m curious why you think that I would be “f’ing” up my house by doing this.  Please elaborate. *
> 
> Firelion well for one thing you're cutting a hole in the house. So there's structural integrity issues that start percolating along with avoiding any electrical wires.
> 
> ...



I think you make a valid point, but maybe I gave you the impression this was going to be a big opening, and it's not really.  It will not be even close to a "door sized hole".  I have a small stove so I cut all my logs to be roughly 16" long.  So this box would only be 2 to 2 and a half feet wide by roughly the same height.  So cutting a hole in my house, while that should be taken serious, things like structural integrity are not an issue.  That small of an opening can easily be reinforced to be even stronger than the initial solo 2X6.  I also know there are no wires/pipes in this area of the wall.  We are kind of clean freaks so cleaning it out is not a concern.  

I do appreciate your feedback and if I was making a giant door sized opening then yes, you would be right to be concerned.  In this instance, I don't think the worry is justified as much.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

if anyone can locate any other threads about this type of thing I would love the link as my searches have turned up nothing.  Thanks!


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I once saw a set-up that had a bench type chase leading from the inside wood storage area to the outside.  The guy took the tires off the wheels of a little red wagon and with some cable and pulleys, he pulled it back and forth on top of some conduit he used for a track, inside of the chase.
> It was cheap, easy, efficient, and didn't "F" up his house.
> Your welcome in advance.



uumm...yyyeeeaaahhhh...."No thank you"........in advance.  :D


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 13, 2009)

tlhfirelion said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See, it's so easy to judge.  This thing was hid in a bookcase and was really firstclass.  It sounds as cheesey as what you want to do but it's all in the illusion.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 13, 2009)

tlhfirelion said:
			
		

> savageactor7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As long as your opening is smaller than a double garage door there should be no problem. :lol:


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> tlhfirelion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm putting sparkly streamers and a bell on mine.  lol  Just kidding man.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as your opening is smaller than a double garage door there should be no problem. :lol:[/quote]


:D


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jan 13, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> considered installing a cellar type window at the location?



I did but the view out of that window would be right into my idiot nieghbors garage.  So I kinda nixed that idea.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 13, 2009)

the closest thing to your Idea I have seen on this site is a man who has his stove in the cellar, he just built a shed over a cellar window on the outside. He loads the wood into the shed and shuts the outer door, then he opens the cellar window to get the wood as needed. during the sumer his wife puts the lawn furniture cushions into this shed whenever rain is predicted, so they are both happy. Obviously a window has limitations, (smash!) but it is air/bug tight, I think he was talking about putting a board over the window as the view didn't mater any more.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 13, 2009)

OK it's probably me and a less than average reading comprehension ability sorry to rain on the parade here. Good luck on the project firelion.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 13, 2009)

I really liked that wood elevator video!

Here's a link to that flying wagon thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11025/


----------



## bigwhitman (Jan 13, 2009)

Kenny Chaos has the right recommendations (insects &
insulation) - I’d add “Home security” to the list.

What you want to make is something like a milk-man door,
where you can load wood from the outside, through a hatchway
and into your house. Milkman doors were once standard design
features in my neighborhood and our local historic commission
does not allow them to be covered, despite the fact that
nearly every house that has one has been burglarized at some
time or another by little sized burgulars slipping through
the milkman’s door.

Something like a night deposit drawer at a local bank might work
well. It could be made wide and deep enough to drop in 5-6 pieces
of wood and unable to be opened to the outside more than 5-6 inches;
or just enough to slip a single piece of split wood.


----------



## Tony H (Jan 16, 2010)

Having a house built in the early 40's we have / had a coal room in the basement and a cast iron door at the back corner of the house that dropped right into the coal room. This setup would work great for fire wood just throw it in the door and in our case the room is about 4' from the furnace. Ours is useless now since we put an addition on the house the door is inside and our boiler is in an shed outside anyway. My neighbor also has one with his loading door in the garage and he uses it all the time. The door is easy to secure with a pin into the foundation from the inside that holds the door closed .
    All that being said no reason you could not adapt this to an existing house either into the basement or crawl space or right into a room simply install a small "door" flush with the outside wall of the house and inside have a chest with the back cut out up against the door and feed the wood into the box thru the door. The door can be insulated and the inside of the box can be as well. For security all you would need is a continuous hinge and a hasp or pin to secure the top if the box.
In fact it's beyond me why people wouldn't secure the milkman door in a similar fashion to keep out the little burglars.


----------



## hareball (Jan 16, 2010)

Your Dad had the right idea, he had a son to carry the wood! You can always adopt one! They are good for cleaning up the dog crap too.


----------



## Dune (Jan 17, 2010)

If I ever build a new house it is going to have a giant masonry heater like a russian stove or something, and each side will have a shelf built in that will hold a face cord. Talk about dry wood.


----------



## devinsdad (Jan 17, 2010)

Our house has a hatchway that holds  two good sized wheelbarrow loads. It was built by the previous owner.  The inside is lined with rigid insulation  and sheet metal to eliminate damage. I load this e-w in the door. On the inside is a cabinet door that is too small and I constsntly smash my knuckles but the splits are all lined up n-s oriented. It isn't the prettiest thing but it keeps the wood out of the way . I pile any larger splits or rounds inside beside the stove. The pics are a bit stretched with ms paint but hope this helps.  on a side note this was bought as one of those needs to be remodeled remodels last November. Sometimes you just gotta ask yourself what were they thinking? more so with the siding design than the woodbox :-/


----------



## devinsdad (Jan 17, 2010)

a little better


----------



## devinsdad (Jan 17, 2010)

and an inside view


----------

